# Zostavax Vaccine for Shingles



## AGilbert83 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was wondering what the codes were for the Zostavax vaccine.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 30, 2008)

We use 90736/V04.89


----------



## ccosta (May 2, 2008)

Well we use the V05.8 ICD-9 code for Shingles.


----------



## schacko (May 6, 2008)

I agree with Lisa that is what we use here as well!!


----------

